# Laaangweiliiig...!1elf



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

boah leute schreibt bitte irgendwas es is sooo lanweilig hier das gibts nit..

der lehrer redet und redet und zeigt uns wie man fenster schließt...

pwned by himself -.-


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig schrieb:


> boah leute schreibt bitte irgendwas es is sooo lanweilig hier das gibts nit..
> 
> der lehrer redet und redet und zeigt uns wie man fenster schließt...
> 
> pwned by himself -.-


hab ferien noch mehr pwnd!


----------



## Damiane (20. Oktober 2008)

boah....wie gern würde ich jetzt in der Schule sitzen, statt zu arbeiten...Das waren noch Zeiten...*schwärm*


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

argh ja mir is ja egal dass ich in der schule bin aber der vollkoffer is ja das beste -.-

sagt uns wie wir nen text markieren.. =/


----------



## Damiane (20. Oktober 2008)

"normale" Schule oder Berufsschule???


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig schrieb:


> argh ja mir is ja egal dass ich in der schule bin aber der vollkoffer is ja das beste -.-
> 
> sagt uns wie wir nen text markieren.. =/


und gleich erwischt er dich und loggt sich mit seinem account bei buffed ein xD


----------



## Shamozz (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig schrieb:


> argh ja mir is ja egal dass ich in der schule bin aber der vollkoffer is ja das beste -.-
> 
> sagt uns wie wir nen text markieren.. =/




Pass gut auf, wie man am besten eine Adresse in der Adressleiste eingibt


----------



## Chimpanzee (20. Oktober 2008)

edv zivi sein rockt x)


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

> "normale" Schule oder Berufsschule???



centrum humanberfulicher schulen villach nennt sich das ganze..

"medien" zweig..is es auch aber ned bei dem lehrer der checkt 0 ey.. -.- und ja argh über den könnt ich mich nur aufregn wir ändern ein wort um es danach zu löschen.. 

und nein der loggt sich fix nid bei buffed ein der weiß nid wie das geht... da geh ich was wettn xD


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2008)

Und was hat das mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## crizzle (20. Oktober 2008)

kindischer sinnloser Thread!


/reported


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß falsches forum dafür aba ja kA is ja egal oda wo ichs reinposte?^^


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

> kindischer sinnloser Thread!
> 
> 
> /reported



omfg musst ja nid lesn wenn nit willst o.O


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

Sogar bei Gott & die Welt würde der Thread nicht lange überleben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Oktober 2008)

LoooL biste in der schule und schreibst hir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!!! :-) 






92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!




Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## crizzle (20. Oktober 2008)

spam ruhig weiter so kriegt man auch seine beiträge zusammen.

close please.


das forum dient dazu meinungen auszutauschen bzw zu diskutieren. und nicht irgend welchen kleinkindern unterhaltung zu gewähren. mfg bodu


----------



## Naarg (20. Oktober 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> kindischer sinnloser Thread!
> 
> 
> /reported


Menschenskinder, bleib dochmal kremig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

warum sollt ich beiträge wollen bin seit iwann 2007 dabei und hab 8 beiträge oda so..

und kindisch ja lol.. warum regt ihr euch so über einen thread auf lest ihn halt nit wenn ihr was dagegn habt oda müsst ihr alle runter machn o.O? hab kein problem.. mit keinem von euch..


----------



## crizzle (20. Oktober 2008)

ihr tut ja grade so als ob ich euch an leib möchte ~~ 

ganz ruhig -  es geht hier nur um die ordnung dieses forum´s. . .


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

jo es tut wohl keinem weh wenn ein thread im falschen forum is...

löscht ihn halt is mir auch egal.. wollt kurzweiligkeit und net von allen möglichen leuten angemacht werden =/


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig schrieb:


> jo es tut wohl keinem weh wenn ein thread im falschen forum is...
> 
> löscht ihn halt is mir auch egal.. wollt kurzweiligkeit und net von allen möglichen leuten angemacht werden =/


GZ zum Mitglied... o.O


----------



## Itachisan (20. Oktober 2008)

Spürst du den Boden beben, siehst du den rauch am Horizont, kannst du die Trommeln hören? Tausende müssen's Sein !

*sing*

LANGWEILIG


p.s: Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr morgens behalten!


----------



## bockert (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig schrieb:


> boah leute schreibt bitte irgendwas es is sooo lanweilig hier das gibts nit..
> 
> der lehrer redet und redet und zeigt uns wie man fenster schließt...
> 
> pwned by himself -.-




omg ?

hast kein anderes Forum gefunden um deiner langenweile freien lauf zu lassen?

*/vote 4 close *


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

meinst echt noch imma ich will beiträge sammeln?


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

lies es halt nit verdammt wenn du den thread schließen willst omg wo is euer problem??


----------



## Darkevil0904 (20. Oktober 2008)

BraQ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt immer Leute die an Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leiden und es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben im Internet anonym andere Leute zu kritisieren und richtigzustellen um ihr Ego aufzupushen und eine Pseudo-Autorithätsperson darzustellen.

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann is mir auch aufs derbste langweilig...

Ebenfalls Zivi... beim Roten-Kreuz (Landesverband OÖ) >.<
Abteilung: Defi-Service

Hab hier nen Haufen Wartungsprotokolle zu bearbeiten aber mi zahts genau Nüsse -.-

Pock i ned!


----------



## steveeagle (20. Oktober 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr tut ja grade so als ob ich euch an leib möchte ~~
> 
> ganz ruhig -  es geht hier nur um die ordnung dieses forum´s. . .




oh man wie ich diese arschkriecher hasse die meinen den Mods in den Arsch kriechen zu müssen indem sie dauernd: Falsches Forum oda sinnloser Threat schreiben. Des bringt den Mods 0.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Oktober 2008)

Grudig, wenn du nicht angemacht werden willst, dann spam doch einfach nicht rum. xD

Achja Grüße FTW Realmkamerad.


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

njo wenigstens die österreicher sin noch nett =)^^

hmmm also sorry holt an die leute die ich damit gekränkt hab dass der thread im falschen forum is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastrum (20. Oktober 2008)

und euer lehrer schaut überhaupt net auf eure monitore?


----------



## Keryn (20. Oktober 2008)

Also mir ist es egal.....alles....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (20. Oktober 2008)

mastrum schrieb:


> und euer lehrer schaut überhaupt net auf eure monitore?



Ne, ausserdem is der auch WoW'ler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grudig (20. Oktober 2008)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Grudig, wenn du nicht angemacht werden willst, dann spam doch einfach nicht rum. xD
> 
> Achja Grüße FTW Realmkamerad.



jep norgannon ftw ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2008)

Spamthread


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

